# "Wings of a Dream" - Brazilian Aviation Museum



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi all,

During the Holidays I went to the new museum created and kept by TAM, a Brazilian private air company. As I was with my fiancée and we were returning from a long trip, I didn't have too much time left to take good pictures of some nice airplanes that are displayed. There are several nice planes there, including a genuine Bf109G (not a Spanish-made Buchón)as well as some of the other great military planes.

This Gustav is painted as the famous Marseille's "Yellow 14" but it is in very nice shape after an extensive restoration. Well, I will let the pictures do the talk... once more, sorry for the few, poor-quality pictures.

According to the museum, besides the 30+ planes already exposed there, there are 30 others awaiting restoration or room to be displayed.

Douglas.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 11, 2007)

...


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 11, 2007)

Lockheed Constellation


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 11, 2007)

*Gloster Meteor* using the Brazilian Air Force colors!!!


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 11, 2007)

*SPITFIRE MK. XIV*


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, I'll be back later with more pictures!

Douglas


----------



## evangilder (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice stuff, Douglas! I have never seen such a clean floor in an air museum.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome collection of aircraft! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice pics! Look forward to seeing some of the Bf109.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 12, 2007)

Here we have the Republic P47D-25 Thunderbolt "B5", showing the Brazilian Air Force's 1º GavCa's (1st Fighter Squadron) colors as it appeared during the late part of the Italy Campaign, in 1945. The "B5" pilot was the was 2nd Lieutnant Fernando Correa Rocha (born in 1921 and still kicking). He flew 74 combat missions and was decorated with several Brazilian awards as well as with the Distinguished Flying Cross, Air Medal with 3 oakleaf clusters (EUA) and Presidential Unit Citation (EUA). The 1st GavCa saw action attached to the USAAF 350th FG.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 12, 2007)

more Thunderbolt...


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 12, 2007)

Now a VOUGHT F4U CORSAIR. Note the early "bird cage" cockpit...


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 12, 2007)

few more...


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 12, 2007)

And now, this is what everybody is waiting to see: the Me109G-2 displaying the colors of Hans-Joachim Marseille's "Gelb 14".


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 12, 2007)

...


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 12, 2007)

me109


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 12, 2007)

gustav


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 12, 2007)

"gelb 14"


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 12, 2007)

Well folks, that's all!
Hope you have enjoyed this virtual trip. To access the museum site (in English) and read about each plane's story, you can click *here*.

Greetings,

Douglas


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2007)

Excellent pics. It is good to see them in such good condition!


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 12, 2007)

They are so shiny!!!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 12, 2007)

Very shiny! Nicely done, Douglas!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 13, 2007)

Beautiful aircraft. I love that Corsair.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 16, 2007)

Very shiny. Thanks for the great pics! (Now to try and put some of that into my models)


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 19, 2007)

Goodness, I love the Constellation. I wish our modern airliners had those good looks.


----------



## RATHED (May 30, 2007)

Well, the 109 in this collection has a very nice history. It was based in Finland, and damage in combat with Soviet fighters. The pilot managed to land on a frozen lake in Norway, but the plane just sited there until the lake de-froze. It sunk and it was only raised again on the 80’s. Sadly, the serial number was impossible to tell, so the doubt remains about wheter it was a LW machine or one those given to the finish air force.

Personally, I don´t like the fact that they went with Marseille’s look in the restauration. It is to well known. I would have liked something more obscure, maybe even the originalpaint-scheme for a 109 serving in Finland around 43. (which Jagdgeschwader would that be?). But that is just me…


----------



## bigZ (Jun 30, 2007)

You wouldn't have anu more picture of the L-19 Bird dog. I intend to build my son a model of it.


----------



## notoe333 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am so intersted in the Corsair. I'm from the home town where it started out as a war memorial from 1943 to 1965. I'd like to see it return to the city as a permanent display for the airport (and the up-coming museum). I'm still researching more information about why it was given to Provo, Utah in 1943 (by who, etc.) and to find out why it was sitting in the rail yard untill being sold in 1965. (the year I was born). I guess its my quest to bring this bird back home. If any one has old pictures or information about its 20 year stay in Utah, I'd love to talk about it! Thanks. -Reed-


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2008)

Superb selection of pics of beautifully presented aircraft, thanks for posting.


----------



## tpikdave (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you. 

Every plane looks like it was restored and rebuilt with meticulous care.


----------

